# Horus Heresy Book 3: Extermination Preview



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Something I've definitely been waiting for, Forge World just put up some preview pages from the upcoming 3rd HH book. 

Dreadclaw rules and Chaos Fire Raptor should be contained within!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/Isstvan_Campaign.html

RDf1VDwsj5M


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Ohhhh boy time to buy my Templars back and run a Legion list. Sigismund will end you all.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully he gets a character mini. I'd prefer the battle of Terra version where he's decked out in Emperor's Champion gear.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Must...resist...temptation......Resist Horus Rules....Weakening with Corax Rules... Weakening.....


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive been on the fence until this book. The leak alone decided for me. Ill hang onto my Orks and rebuild my Templars to their former glory thanks to FW giving a fuck. I feel the Ork release will be a cluster fuck of dataslates and an incomplete codex and Im not subjecting myself to that blatant money grab bullshit. 30K it is! PART OF THE SHIP PART OF THE CREW


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't really seen inside a HH book before. Even if I don't launch into a 30k army right away it looks like there would be a wealth of great information on the RG and you know, those other legions.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh man the HH books are glorious, they really are. Its mostly fluff and art.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome！ Imperial Fists rock， one of my fav chapters, fortify and advance tactics are my favorite . 
Anyone knows in when dark angels, ultramarines and battle for terra come out?? Or in what books?

While massacre and betrayal were great books they didnt have any of chapters that really interest me well except salamanders.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This only excited me because it means we're a step closer to the Prospero book. 

I am interested in the NL characters though. I'm curious to see the stats for Curze.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I am interested in the NL characters though. I'm curious to see the stats for Curze.


They're already in Massacre. :scratchhead:

Are they doing a reference compendium now or are they changing things up?

I'm confused.

Edit:and having done research - there is a ltd ed one for £145 with all the individual charcter and unit rules. Then there is the plain one for £70 with just the rules for the Alpha's, Imperial fists, Iron Warriors and Raven Guard. So it makes sense now.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a lot more info about this book via Battle Bunnies:
http://battlebunnies.blogspot.com/2014/03/overview-of-new-3-legions.html



> Hi Guys/girls
> 
> As you can tell by our previous posts, today 4 of the bunnies went to the Forge World Openday and we got out hands on the third Horus Heresy Book, Extermination. Here is a brief overview of the 4 legions that are present in the book.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Found this here. These are apparently the Legiones Astartes (Imperial Fist) and their unique wargear.



> Legiones Astartes - may always attempt to regroup
> Disciplined Fire - may add +1 bs when using boltguns, bolt pistols, heavy bolters or quad heavy bolters. - heavy support squads with this rule gain tank hunters usr
> Blood and Honour - characters MUST issue a challenge in combat if they are able. When fighting in said challenge, Imperial Fists may re-roll failed to-hit rolls
> 
> ...


Whilst this looks cool and all, I think it takes the piss that (speaking as an Emperor's Children player) the IF get re-rolls to hit in challenges and EC don't. I mean, what is that about. We both have to issue challenges, but we gain nothing if we win, but if an IF loses, then nothing happens :ireful2:

Also found this



> Rogal Dorn
> 
> WS 8 BS 5 S 6 T 6 W 6 I 5 A 4 LD 10 SV 2+
> 
> ...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Loyalists get everything, even in 30k! :laugh:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed the Imperial Fist breacher sergeant has the Executioners Chapter Symbol on his shield?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Loyalists get everything, even in 30k!


Just look at Alpha - they are delicious :grin:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

venomlust said:


> Loyalists get everything, even in 30k! :laugh:


Erm, no.

Decided to pop along after recieving the email about it, nice to see some. For those who've not had a look at the video, it contains the rules for Sigismund and Pollux as a teaser; it might not necessarily be true to print, but here you go;

Sigimund; WS7, 4 Wound 2+/4++, Eternal Warrior, I5 (6 on the charge), 4 S6 AP2 Attacks (5 on charge), rerolling failed charge/sweeping advances. If he kills the enemy Warlord in a challenge while he is the warlord, IF player gains a victory point, and all models in Sigismund's army gain +1 to CR scores for THE REST OF THE BATTLE. To help with that, though, while he MUST issue/accept the challenge, while in a Challenge, his attacks have Instant Death AND forces the opponent to reroll invulnerable saves. Anything short of a Primarch or other Legion Champion style character is pretty much instantly dead. He isn't just a stat up either; he actually influences army structure as well; Templar Brethren squads can be taken as troops, AND he provides an Initiative Bonus to his unit on the charge. 

He also has IF traits, Adamantium Will, and Fearless. The notes in his ability requiring him to always issue/accept challenges suggest that IF rules are pretty much against challenges.

Pollux; Not sure if it's an editing error, but Pollux has BS4 and S5; maybe it's meant to be the other way around, maybe not, due to his "Hammer Blow" rule; basically, he gets to ignore unwieldly on his powerfist in return for reducing his attacks characteristics to '1' (although he still gets to benefit from bonuses to Attacks, such as charges, etc). His Fist is MC'd though, which makes it slightly more palatable, and with S10 on his fists attack. His ability comes in the ability to change how the army plays, making it more flexible; an Infantry Squad from the IF Legion gets the ability to Deep Strike (from Teleportation if it makes a difference), while he and his unit gets to choose whether to pass or fail their morale checks.

He isn't a massive game changer, but with access to a Vigil Pattern Storm Shield (something different, presumably from the Dragonscale Storm Shield available in the last book which was Salamanders only), and a Combi-Melta, he can be quite a decent "tank" in games that involve murder-hobo's like Sigismund.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Erm, no.



Erm, yes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd be interested to debate this point with you, please state why they do. I'll prove you incorrect. In the meanwhile, I'm off to pick the missus up from by all means though, feel free to defend your point.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Sigimund; WS7, 4 Wound 2+/4++, Eternal Warrior, I5 (6 on the charge), 4 S6 AP2 Attacks (5 on charge), rerolling failed charge/sweeping advances. If he kills the enemy Warlord in a challenge while he is the warlord, IF player gains a victory point, and all models in Sigismund's army gain +1 to CR scores for THE REST OF THE BATTLE. To help with that, though, while he MUST issue/accept the challenge, while in a Challenge, his attacks have Instant Death AND forces the opponent to reroll invulnerable saves. Anything short of a Primarch or other Legion Champion style character is pretty much instantly dead.



There is nothing short of a Primarch that is going to stop this monster. He re-rolls to hit, forces re-rolls on invulnerable saves, has instant death on his attacks, and is the only HH character I know of to gain EW as standard. Fuck this guy.

As for Loyalists, getting everything, that's probably too much of a generalisation. However, I for one am still smarting over the fact that the Imperial Fists get re-rolls in challenges. I never got the impression that they were particularly challenge inclined. By comparison, Emperors Children get nothing if we win or to help us win, we just suffer if we lose, which for a Legion which is supposed to be good at one-on-one challenges, does smack a bit of favouritism. But I don't think it's fair to say that loyalists get everything, traitors have plenty of nice stuff too, I just am still annoyed about this one thing that effects my legion 

Edit: The other thing that bugs me is that both Salamanders can and now Sigimund has/have eternal warrior, but Abaddon, Erebus, Kor Pheron, Eidolon, you know all the people who are still alive in 40k don't? Where is the logic there?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I'd be interested to debate this point with you, please state why they do. I'll prove you incorrect. In the meanwhile, I'm off to pick the missus up from by all means though, feel free to defend your point.


There really was no point, simply trolling . Also, Sigismund is AWESOME.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Doesn't rerolling in challenges lend itself to their stubbornness and affinity for abuse?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Doesn't rerolling in challenges lend itself to their stubbornness and affinity for abuse?


Does it bollocks! A concrete block can take a beating and be hard to move, that doesn't make it a great duelist.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Then perhaps they are simply claiming to be great concrete blocks


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, my father was a concrete block for decades before he retired! Put food on the table and a roof over our heads.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

family photo


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah man, that one brings me back. I miss you, grandma.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind starting pre-heresy IF army. I'm working on a Post-heresy IF army at the moment.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe Sigismunds ID and force invulnerable rerolls preclude the use of the standard IF challenge rules. So no reroll to hit.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This only excited me because it means we're a step closer to the Prospero book.
> 
> I am interested in the NL characters though. I'm curious to see the stats for Curze.


My thoughts exactly! Bring on the Wolves!!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, seeing the Wolves and Thousand Sons would be pretty exciting.

We should be seeing Vulkan soon, right?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

venomlust said:


> Yeah, seeing the Wolves and Thousand Sons would be pretty exciting.
> 
> We should be seeing Vulkan soon, right?


Still waiting on Morty from book 1.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah, gotcha. Well, I suppose I'd like to see all the primarchs. I'd love to see their sculpt of Mortarion's scythe.


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Still waiting on Morty from book 1.


+1 Here. Loads of love for DG troops and vehicles, but not morty? Heresy.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm worried how fragile he might be!


----------

